# eiraelva



## sven1910 (31. Januar 2010)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage an alle Norwegen Lachsfischer.Hat jemand von euch schon mal im Eiraelva gefischt?wäre nett wenn jemand Info über Preise.Fluß usw. hätte. gruß Sven


----------



## Carphunter 1 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: eiraelva*

Hi,
wo genau liegt denn der Fluß?
Gruß 
Carphunter 1


----------



## sven1910 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: eiraelva*

Die Eira liegt in Möre & Romsdal.


----------



## Carphunter 1 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: eiraelva*

Hi,
ja dann , würde uns das natürlich auch mal interessieren,was da so los ist?! 
Wollen nächstes Jahr auch mal dort hin. 
Mal was anderes sehen bzw. befischen!
Gruß 
Carphunter 1


----------



## frank 0815 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: eiraelva*

Geh mal auf www.fiskersiden.no ,in der Suchfunktion gibst du "*Eira*" ein "Ich gehe mal davon aus das es _*die*_ *Eira* ist, die in den *Ersfjorden* mündet" und da kommen schon einige schöne Bilder und auch Infos gesprudelt.
Gruß Frank


----------



## sven1910 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: eiraelva*



frank 0815 schrieb:


> Geh mal auf www.fiskersiden.no ,in der Suchfunktion gibst du "*Eira*" ein "Ich gehe mal davon aus das es _*die*_ *Eira* ist, die in den *Ersfjorden* mündet" und da kommen schon einige schöne Bilder und auch Infos gesprudelt.
> Gruß Frank



ja das ist die eira nur bin ich zu doof da ne suchfunktion zu finden...
|bigeyes

aber danke schonmal für den link! kannst du mir bitte beschreiben wo ich die finde |uhoh:

danke und gruß


----------



## fluefiske (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: eiraelva*

Hallo Sven,
gib das mal in Google ein : *fiske i eira*

Bin dort schon entlang gefahren,traumhafte Gegend,wie überall in Norwegen.

Gruß Erich


----------



## frank 0815 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: eiraelva*



sven1910 schrieb:


> ja das ist die eira nur bin ich zu doof da ne suchfunktion zu finden...
> |bigeyes
> 
> aber danke schonmal für den link! kannst du mir bitte beschreiben wo ich die finde |uhoh:
> ...


 
Hei Sven nicht:c ist ganz einfach:m
Folge dem Link, auf der ersten Seite gehst du auf *Forumet* (ist in einer Schwarzen Leiste) danach kommst du in das Forum (und da wo vorher die Schwarze Leiste war ist sie jetzt grau) und ganz rechts gehst du auf *SØK,*
gibst bei *Find worts* _*eira*_ ein und gehst dann auf *Utfør søk,*
dann gibt es 63 treffer, viele mit schönen Bildern und wie man eine Seite bei Google übersetzt musss ich dir nicht erklären oder? Ist etwas schwierig wenn man kein Norwegisch kann, aber es lohnt sich. Sind ein paar schöne Bilder wie diese drinn http://www.fiskersiden.no/forum/ind...60&p=203255&hl=eira&fromsearch=1&#entry203255

Gruß Frank


----------



## sven1910 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: eiraelva*

super!!!! vielen dank schonmal euch beiden!


----------

